# Bildergalerie: Retro-Hardwarekomponenten



## der8auer (27. November 2007)

Habe heute mal meine "alten" Teile durchgeschaut und ein paar ziemlich coole Sachen gefunden 

Erstes Bild: 2x Pentium II und 1x Pentium III
Zweites Bild: Noch 2x Pentium II 
Drittes Bild: Festplatte mit sagenhaften 20MB 

Könnt ja auch euer Zeugs hier posten


----------



## Marbus16 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Den da hab ich noch 2x.

Ansonsten hab ich zwar noch "Retro"-Hardware, welche aber noch im vollem Einsatz ist - wie mein aktueller Server von ca. 2000, welcher ursprünglich die CPUs drinhatte. Jetzt werkeln da aber 2x P3 Xeon 700Mhz Slot2. Mein nächster Server wird wassergekühlt auf Basis von 2x P3 933Mhz.


----------



## Janny (28. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

ich auch mal was schönes! 
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/281107191415_DSC01882.JPG


----------



## tbird (28. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

das ist KEINE hardware ...


----------



## HtPC (28. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



tbird schrieb:


> das ist KEINE hardware ...


Du meinst den Inhalt. Das stimmt so auch nicht. Wenn überhaupt ist der Inhalt magnetisiert, um Software zu speichern. Hardware ist es trotzdem, wenn auch nicht sehr hart
Die "Umverpackung" jeden Software ist Hardware


----------



## tbird (29. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe ... wobei die 5 1/4" disks mehr weich wie hart waren ...

aber ich werd heut abend mal ein paar bilder meiner rumpelkammer machen ... da dürfte so EINIGES zusammenkommen


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Den da hab ich noch 2x.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich zwar noch "Retro"-Hardware, welche aber noch im vollem Einsatz ist - wie mein aktueller Server von ca. 2000, welcher ursprünglich die CPUs drinhatte. Jetzt werkeln da aber 2x P3 Xeon 700Mhz Slot2. Mein nächster Server wird wassergekühlt auf Basis von 2x P3 933Mhz.



Wozu willste den denn wasserkühlen? Wird eh nicht heiss


----------



## Marbus16 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Die Winzlüfter werden aber laut. Und da der Server 2m neben meinem Ohr im Bette steht, ist da Leisigkeit von Vorteil.


----------



## tbird (29. November 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Server dürfen / MÜSSEN laut sein


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Mein aktueller Server ist ja auch laut. Aber man hört den durch die Tür , also muss der nächste leise werden.


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

3D Grafikkarten haben die Praesentation schon immer verbessert.
Auch wenn man Sie nurnoch per Auto transportieren kann und 
sie sich damals kein Spieler leisten konnte...
(sehr) lange vor Voodoo und S3 Virge:

HP Renaissance SRX/3D
(anzuschliessen an HP 9000 Series 300 Workstations)

geoeffnetes Gehaeuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschluesse, man beachte den doppelten Stromanschluss fuer die beiden 365W Netzteile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kartenbestueckung (es ist nicht die volle Ausbaustufe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Speicherkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hast du denn auch die passende Workstation?

Wieviel wiegt das Ding?


----------



## elianda (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Die passende Workstation ist auch da, aus Zeitmangel konnten wir es bisher jedoch noch nicht alles wieder zusammenbauen und ausprobieren. 
Das ist auch insgesamt aufwendiger, wie man sich gut vorstellen kann. Insbesondere Festplatte und OS-Installation. Bei der Series 300 sind die Datentraeger noch als externe IEEE488 Geraete angebunden. (Festplatte, Diskette, Tape Streamer)

Von einer HP 9000 Series 400 (Apollo) habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder.

Achja, gewogen habe ich die SRX 3D noch nicht, jedoch bekommt man sie alleine schon wegen der Groesse nicht vernuenftig angehoben. Zu zweit geht es so, vielleicht wie ein voll bestuecktes ATX PC Gehaeuse.


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Boa wie geil ist das denn? Wie alt istn das Teil?


----------



## tbird (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

so...grad angekommen 

die hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sogar mal vier  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mal ohne schwarzes kleid :coolblue: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 2min putzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sogar mit sicherung  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Wenn du noch welche brauchst, 2 habe ich noch


----------



## elianda (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Der HP 3D Controller duerfte so von 1989 sein.


----------



## tbird (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

2GB EDO Ram aus meinem HP Netserver LX Pro. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Stell mal den Rest vom Server vor


----------



## tbird (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

hab ich bereits, hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1466&page=3


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hmm. Kommt mir so verdächtig vor...

Ah. NostalgieLuxx Zu-Verschenken-Thread 

Schade, dass die so schwer sind, sonst wäre es unter meinem Schreibtisch "etwas" voller.


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Sieht aus, als bräuchte man dafür ein eigenes AKW aber trotzdem...
Irgenwie sehr geil 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tbird (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

ach geht schon  um die 1000W braucht er bei voll-last


----------



## Player007 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hab auch noch einen sehr alten PC rumstehen^^

Hier sind ein paar Fotos:
Ist ein alter Pentium 2 mit 400Mhz und 64 MB SD-RAM.
Konnte ich sogar XP installieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Mal was das wirklich retro ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and the best for last (oder so ähnlich) ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Manch einer kennt sie schon, hier mal ein 'quick 'n' dirty' Foto von der Compaq GraKa...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Uff, soll das Schlachtschiff eine Grafikkarte sein?

Der 486er Dx2 war so einer meiner ersten Bekanntschaften mit einem Computer. Klasse Foto.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Meinst das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das ist eine Grafikkarte 

Oder meinst du das in dem Post über dir?
Ja, das ist auch eine Grafikkarte 

Beides sind 'erweiterte' ISA Slots gewesen, das eine angebastelt, das andere wirklich erweitert...


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ich hab hier noch eine ATI Rage Pro Turbo AGP mit 2MB Ram liegen. Das war meine erste wirklich schnelle Grafikkarte, die dann zusammen mit einer Voodoo 2 2000 12MB lief.

Ich bringe es einfach nicht übers Herz die Karte zu entsorgen. 

EG


----------



## kmf (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Einer der wenigen K7 1000 in der Revision A, die damals im Prinzip auf jedem Slot A-Board funktioniert haben.

(Ich glaube man kanns gerade noch erkennen.)

Dann noch meine beiden Schätzchen, die Diamond Monster 3D II. 


Man hab ich damals Unreal mit denen gezockt ... 

/edit

Hab eben noch weiter rumgekramt: Den damals verwendeten Prozessor hab ich natürlich auch noch. Das Haus verliert aber auch rein gar nix ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Oh man, die guten alten 3D-Beschleuniger  Schade: Passend wäre, wenn der erste Teil von Turok daneben liegen würde. Den habe ich gespielt, bis die Finger wund wurden.

Einen K6 hatte ich wohl. Ich kann mich nur an die 333 MHz erinnern, weniger an die Revision.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Jetzt wirds richti Retro  

Was ist das für 'ne Karte


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*


Was ist denn das? 

Der Staub da drauf ist auch Retro oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Das ist eine bestimmte, zum Betrieb eines Rechners absolut notwendige, Stekkarte  

Das Interface ist natürlich etwas älter und war nicht besonders gut....


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ich wills mal auflösen:

Das ist 'nen Festplattencontroller, die passende Festplatte dazu, eine ST225, müsst hier auch noch irgendwo 'rumgeistern'...


----------



## kmf (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist eine bestimmte, zum Betrieb eines Rechners absolut notwendige, Stekkarte
> 
> Das Interface ist natürlich etwas älter und war nicht besonders gut....


ISA war damals State of the Art. Es gab nix anderes im "PC Massenmarkt". Ich dachte mir, es handele sich um einen der 1. Controller für CD-Roms. Sicher war ich mir aber nicht. Als die Dinger damals auf dem Markt kamen, während dieser Anfänge war ich im Ausland und hatte mit Computerbastelei noch nix am Hut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

@KFM
Schau mal ein Posting über dir, da hab ichs schon aufgelöst 

Hier eine weitere 'Retro Komponente'


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Wenn ich überlege was ich alles schon weggeschmissen habe


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @KFM
> Schau mal ein Posting über dir, da hab ichs schon aufgelöst
> 
> Hier eine weitere 'Retro Komponente'


Hab ich ja gelesen. Sonst hätt ich doch mein Posting ganz anders formuliert. 

Die Karte sieht aus, wie eine Prozessorkarte, die auf ein Minimal-Mainboard aufgesteckt werden muss.

Ich hab auch noch eine Controllerkarte von einem Wang-Bandlaufwerk irgendwo rumliegen. Wenn ich sie finde, kommt sie hier rein. 

Aber was anderes - 8" Wabbel Floppys aus einem Shuggart Laufwerk. Hast Interesse dran?  Schenk sie dir.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Naja, ist halt 'nen alter MFM Controoller, anno 1987, laut den beiden Chips am oberen Rechten Rand...


----------



## hempels_sofa (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

ich hab noch irendwo im kella ne Voodoo1. gilt das als retro oder antiquität?


----------



## kmf (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hab mal die Wang rausgekramt. Dabei ist mir noch ein 5 1/4" Diskettenlaufwerk in die Hände gefallen. Stabil ohne Ende und schwer. 

Kein Wunder, dass ich keinen Platz mehr habe, überall liegt der alte Plunder rum.


----------



## Faule Socke (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hab auch noch n bissl Hardware, aber hab jetzt keine zeit davon bilder zu machen. Also in meinem server werkelt grade nen P III mit 1000 Mhz. Dann hab ich noch nen 2. Server mit 2x P III 500 Mhz. Sind beide in vollem einsatz, ich denke, einen davon werde ich in nem jahr oder so abschalten und durch neue hardware ersetzen, ist aber noch net nötig. Dann hab ich tonnenweise RAM(vorzugsweise SD RAM), noch paar alte P I und P II und nen AMD X5. Mainboards hab ich auch noch ne menge alte rumliegen. Dann noch n paar soundkarten, grafikkarten und nen SCSI Controller(ist aber im 2. server eingebaut). Hab dann noch nen alten 10er Baystack Switch(Mit ich glaube 24 Ports, davon 2 mit 100 MBit), der ist allerdings net im einsatz, ich benutze nen 100er von D-Link mit 8 ports(Reicht grade so für das kleine netzwerk, da kommt aber bald nen guter GBitter her mit 20 ports den man konfig. kann, vllt auch wieder von baystack mal schaun. Schätze mal, in 2 jahren kann ich meinen aktuellen gamer pc auch hier rein schreiben 

Socke


----------



## tbird (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



hempels_sofa schrieb:


> ich hab noch irendwo im kella ne Voodoo1. gilt das als retro oder antiquität?



nur als "retro"...

DAS HIER ist ne Antiquität:

Commodore CBM3032 ... älter als die meisten hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elianda (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hast du noch ein paar Apps/Games fuer den Rechner? Die koennten auch auf meinem 8296D laufen.


----------



## tbird (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

hab weder floppy-laufwerk noch apps für den rechner


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Da muss ich auch glatt was schreiben:
Hier ist meine grade eben ausgegrabene Matrox mit einem G400 Chip:


----------



## kmf (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

^^ He! - die ist doch noch aktuell.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Naja... nicht wirklich. Baujahr 1999. Ich denke, dass kommt schon in die Kategorie Retro


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Also stellst du unsere seit 8 Jahren zuverlässig laufenden Clients auch in die Retro Ecke? Mit nem Celeron 533MHz oder 700MHz und 256-512MB RAM reichts mehr als dicke für Win2000.

Einige haben so ne Matrox drinstecken, für DualMonitoring...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

DAS ist Retro!


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ja, bloß was ist das? Sieht nach einer Erweiterungskarte aus, also entweder Grafikkarte(bezweifel) oder Soundkarte, oder ähnliches.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Müsste ne Schnittstellenkarte sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

'ne Karte, die den Rechner mit einem Com- und LPT-Port erweitert?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Sollte mean meinen, ist aber nicht so.

Einige Anzeichen lassen auf eine Grafikkarte schließen, z.B. der Speicher links am Rande oder unten der E-PROM Chip bzw das BIOS.
Andererseits schauts nach 'ner Schnittstellenkarte aus und auch das ist korrekt, da sitzt tatsächlich ein parallelport auf der Karte!!

Der 9-Pin Anschluss ist aber 'nen EGA Port..

Wenn man den Namen der Karte (CT-8190S) googelt, kommt man auf Seiten, die einem das verraten, ich muss ehrlich sein und wusste selbst nicht, was ich mir da gekauft hab bzw was es war, aufgrund des Preise ists mir auch egal gewesen, da was anderes, brauchbares dabei war (2 Sockel 370/A Kühler mit 60er Basis und 80mm Lüfter, einer davon müsst der beliebte Titan, der andere 'nen Spire sein)

Und eine ganz nette Grafikkarte von Matrox - die Mystique 220 mit 4MiB RAM


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Stefan du hast echt jeden Kram den mann sich nur vorstellen kann oder?????
Wohnst du neben ner Wiederverwertungsanlage wo du ständig Stöberst???????


----------



## Shady (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Schaut mal was ich hier noch gefunden habe. CPU und RAM aus meinem ersten PC. Das waren noch Zeiten... Der PC war bis Ende '98 in Verwendung


----------



## hansi152 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Stefan du hast echt jeden Kram den mann sich nur vorstellen kann oder?????
> Wohnst du neben ner Wiederverwertungsanlage wo du ständig Stöberst???????



der Stefan is halt schon länger ein HW-Freak
derzeit bewegt sich schon auf Guru-Niveau zu


----------



## tbird (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

hier mal n paar bilder von meiner RS/6000:

die wohl erste SLI Graka der welt :bigok: anno 1994




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Tseng ET400AX ISA grafikkarte mit wahrscheinlich 2MB speicher aus meinem 386er pc. baujahr 90 oder 91 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kontroller karte meines 386er pcs. anschluss für ein floppy und eine festplatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATi Mach64 grafikkarte aus dem jahr 1994




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



krönender abschluss mit dem Nixdorf Computers Laptop mit intel 286er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das waren noch zeiten ^^ ich ein kleiner hosenscheißer und mein bruder an dieser hardware die jetzt in meinem besitz ist.

die bilder kann man anklicken


----------



## Gast1654636202 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Tseng ET400AX ISA grafikkarte mit wahrscheinlich 2MB speicher aus meinem 386er pc. baujahr 90 oder 91
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war damals die Hammer Karte, so eine hatte ich auch mal im Rechner. Konnte damals sensationelle 32K Farben darstellen durch nen HiColor DAC.


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

joa  mit der karte hab ich games wie z.b.:
- golden axe
- grand prix circuit
- the cycles
- commander keen 1 - 3

usw gezockt... schöne erinnerungen ^^


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ich hatte die schon in der edlen PCI Version in meinem 486 DX4 100.


----------



## Ecle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Hab hier auch nochn bisl Retro Hardware liegen.....
Mainboard und Ram Riegel....Steinalt^^
Komplett ohne Kühlung (ja nichtmal passiv )
Ohne CPU Sockel....

Edit: Der Prozessor auf dem Board ist übrigens ein AMD N80L286-16/S mit 16Mhz von 1982


----------



## exxe (6. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

gab es das board mit onboard voodoo überhaupt jemals offiziel zum kaufen?


----------



## exxe (6. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ja
hier das MSI und eins von A-trend auf jeden fall
http://tdfx.de/ger/grafikkarten_arcade_tv.shtml#3dfx_onboard

gibt auch prototypen von anderen herstellerun, und auch Banshee onboard prototypen, und ein 3dfx Mainboard mit V3
ja von 3dfx selbst


edit
vom a-trend gibts auch ne OVP, das MSI gabs meines wissens nach nur in fertig PCs


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

ah, thx  muss mir deine page mal genauer ansehen  sehr informativ.

größtes manko... nur slot cpu


----------



## exxe (6. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

warum
für n halbes vermögen gibts bei der bucht auch slot1 1GHz PIII mit FSB100
und zur not gibts doch adapter (gibt sogar 2x sockel in einen slot)

viel bracht man da eh nicht, is doch beides nur ne 2000 mit 8MB
das a-trend gibts aber auch mit 3000 und 16MB


----------



## Marbus16 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Wie, 2 Soggel in einen Slot?

Hab hier genug Dual P3 S370 CPUs rumliegen, hast noch so einen Duali da?


----------



## exxe (8. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

nein, nur bilder
ich denk grad an mein P2B-DS -> quad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rev 0.1 siet nach nem prototypen aus

und wenn wir schon dabei sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radeon maxx
dual R100 also direktner nachfahre der Rage Fury maxx, hats aber nie in die läden geschafft


----------



## FatalError (10. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

So, jetzt möchte ich euch auch mal mit ein bisschen alter Hardware von mir quälen. Ich bin erst 15, also kann man kein hohes Alter der Teile und Computer da verlangen. Ich habe eigentlich fast alles aus der Schule bekommen, einen kleinen Teil vom Wertstoffhof.

 Ich fange einfach al mit meinem ehemaligen Backuprechner an, einem Compaq Deskpro EN SFF. Der mag nur die wenigsten Festplatten. Laufwerkskäfige habe ich rausgebaut wegen Mangel an Platz(120mm-Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler) Habe ihn mal benutzt, als keiner meiner beiden PCs ging. Ok, richtig retro ist der nicht......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Mhmm, Knusperriegel, die schmecken gut^^*schmatz*
Habe leider kein Mainboard wo die passen......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein HP Omnibook 800CT Subnotebook mit einem 166mhz-Prozessor und 16mb Ram habe ich auch irgendwo mal aufgetrieben. Ach ja, der Akku ist kaputt, sonst funktioniert es bis auf fehlende Treiber usw ganz gut. Aufdem ersten Bild sieht man vllt noch das Erweiterungs-modul mit einem PCI-Slot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör existiert natürlich auch, aber für das CD-Laufwerk habe ich kein SCSI-Kabel und das pcmia-Modem lasse ich mal besser ausgesteckt.... Soll ja böse Rechnungen geben mit DSL-Flatrate... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

schade dass aus der Radeon Maxx nix geworden ist...

also diese slot adapter für sockel cpus waren doch auch immer ne fummelige angelegenheit. musste man ja auch erst alle jumper richtig setzen usw usw. aber es hat eigentlich immer funktioniert


----------



## exxe (12. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

uii, was n das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal umdrehn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch nicht ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is auch eng



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

In deckung, jetzt kommt das Richtige Retro Zeugs


----------



## exxe (26. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

486er mit onboard Grafik, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ist nur kein 486er


----------



## exxe (27. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

sondern?
für n sockel7 hats zu wenig pins

leider kann mans nicht richtig sehn, auf dem foto


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

5V Pentium (60/66MHz).


----------



## elianda (28. März 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ganz normales Sockel 4 Mainboard.


----------



## exxe (2. April 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ppro :d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (3. April 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

ich habe gestern einen pc geschenkt bekommen verbaut darin ist eine Celleron 466Mhz  128 MB SD Ram und eine  Ati Rage 128 Agp 

ich kann leider nicht erkennen   wieviel G Ram sie hat oder  wellche agp rate !

der PC  fährt leider nur bis  zum Postscrenn hoch und das wars !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## exxe (3. April 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*



Aerron schrieb:


> ich habe gestern einen pc geschenkt bekommen verbaut darin ist eine Celleron 466Mhz 128 MB SD Ram und eine Ati Rage 128 Agp
> 
> ich kann leider nicht erkennen   wieviel G Ram sie hat oder  wellche agp rate !
> 
> ...



die rage128 gibts von 8 bis 32MB
is denn noch ne HDD drin, wenn er nicht rictig bootet?
guck doch ob die garfikkarte postet wie viel speicher sie hat.


----------



## exxe (18. April 2008)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hässliche box



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, zum glück kommt die nicht auf n schreibtisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. April 2008)

aber nen lustiger "baukasten" die grafikkarte  mal hier und da ein paar neue sachen drangehängt


----------



## exxe (20. April 2008)

der kasten gehöt ja zu dem aufsteck modul

VillageTronic is da besser
die VillageTronic MP540 kann man mit 3Modulen nachrüsten
TV-Out Chip, der ausgang selbst is aber auf der karte drauf
TV-Tuner und 3D-Overdrive ne 8MB Voodoo Graphics

n bild von TM30
http://www.abload.de/img/7_gicu.jpg
das TV-out modul ist so nicht sichtbar, und auch gar nicht drauf....


----------



## Haekksler (22. April 2008)

n sockel 478 is zwar noch nicht soo alt, aber eigentlich schon retro^^

http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_00076s1.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (23. April 2008)

nicht grade ein vorzeige bild
das eizige was man einigermassen erkennt ist der AGP und teile vom AUX stecker


----------



## devon (27. April 2008)

Hier meine Retro Hardware bis auf das Board


----------



## SkandaloeS (30. April 2008)

Retro-Hardware?
Könnt Ihr haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elianda (30. April 2008)

Ich denke das passt hier ganz gut rein. Ich war auf der Langen Nacht der Computerspiele in Leipzig (HWTK) und hier mal ein paar Impressionen:

Bilder klickst Du fuer gross.

Es begann mit einem kurzen Vortrag zu Geld in Computerspielen und ein wenig zu Meilensteinen von Wirtschaftssimulationen.
Den Vortrag hielt Rene Meyer.

Danach spielte Joypad Jeopardy ein paar kurze Stuecke, leider war ihr dritter Mann krank.

Im folgenden ging es zum interaktiven Teil in einem nahen Gebaeude ueber. Dort waren einige PCs aufgebaut mit vorinstallierten Spielen. Einige klassiche Perlen und auch einige die weniger dem Mainstream entsprechen.
z.B. Zak2 BITAS, MM Remake, Typhoon 2100, Quake, Second Life, Hurrican, T2002, Railroad Tycoon [Deluxe?], KC85 Emu, TR Anniversary und auch paar Sachen fuer juengere, wie Crysis, EQ2 usw....
Dann gab es diverse bekannte Konsolen, mit Spielen von Super Mario Cart, Wii (insert Sportart hier) bis zum aktuellen Guitar Hero...
Dabei klang das aus der Ecke immer ziemlich schraeg... 

Ausserdem einen Raum in dem auf einer grossen Projektionsleinwand mit 2 Projektoren 3D-Grafik dargestellt wurde (Polarisationsbrille). Neben Film oder Demorendervideos konnte man z.B. auch Unreal 2 spielen ohne den Flimmernebeneffekt von Consumer-Shutterbrillen. Hmm ob die Studenten nicht manchmal dort freiwillig Ueberstunden machen....

Aber fangen wir mal von vorne an, mit der Vitrine. (Ja es war die Einzige, den Rest konnte man alles nutzen bzw. mit ihm spielen.)

In der stand in der Mitte die Odyssey von 1972:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bunten Spielfelder links gehoeren dazu.

Oben in der Vitrine stand die Vectrex:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazugehoerige Spiele Cartridges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Eingangsbereich standen Mikroprozessorsysteme, die von Studenten selbst entwickelt wurden. Von einfachen Sachen wie Scrollen auf einer Bitmap, Mini - Tuerme von Hanoi und Mini - Pong bis hin zu 3D-Labyrinth:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierzu wurde ein LCD-Display aus einem Mobiltelefon missbraucht und das System ist so performant (2 MHz), dass es sogar Videos darstellen kann. Das Spiel selbst entspricht dem klassischen Labyrinth, wie z.B. in den fruehen Ultima Spielen die Dungeons dargestellt wurden. Auf dem Bild schaut man leider nur gerade auf eine Wand des 3D-Labyrinths

Ein Blick in den Raum mit der Zocker-Hoelle, aehhh Multimedia Pool:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Profis haben natuerlich sofort erkannt, dass da vorne SIM CITY gepsielt wird.

Bei den Konsolen war eine weitere nostalgische aufgebaut, sozusagen mit dem Pong aus der DDR: RFT TV-Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Konsolen wurden von Rene Meyer gestellt, der die weltweit groesste Sammlung hat mit ca. 400 Konsolen und ca. 5000 Spielen dazu.
Ich hatte Rene Meyer gefragt, ob die Moeglichkeit besteht selbst einmal mit der Vectrex zu spielen und er hat zugestimmt.
Ich moechte mich fuer das Vertrauen nochmal ausdruecklich bedanken!
Nun werden ein paar Impressionen dieser exotischen Vektorgrafikkonsole folgen.
Auf diesem Bild seht ihr links Rene Meyer und in der Mitte meine Wenigkeit, die gerade ein Spiel auswaehlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze funktioniert mit zusaetzlichen Farbfolien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Besitzer persoenlich setzt die Farbfolie vor dem Schirm ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Modul einstecken und einschalten und die Vectrex bootet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(links sieht man das MM Remake)

Die Farben kommen durch die Folie und die Grafik wird durch Vektorlinien erzeugt (durch die Bildwiederholrate sind einige Linien auf dem Foto sehr dunkel und schwer zu erkennen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Blitz sieht man Folie und Linien deutlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Weltraumshooter Scramble, hier muss man nicht nur gegnerische Raketen und Schiffe abschiessen/wegbomben sondern auch Fuel-Tanks erwischen, sonst faellt das eigene Schiff bald runter:
links eigenes Schiff, rechts Gegnerschiff und explodierendes Gegnerschiff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich gerade mal draufgegangen und mein Schiff zerplatzt.
Unten sieht man gegnerische Raketen, Kisten und ganz rechts einen Fuel-Tank.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hey wer hat da auf Lara geschaut!)

Und noch Berzerk, wo das Ziel ist im Labyrinth der Laserwaende den Ausgang zu finden, waeren da nicht die boesen schiessenden Roboter. Selbst hat man nur sehr begrenzte Munition (siehe rechts unten). Man kann sich in allen 8 Richtungen bewegen und schiessen, die Gegner auch...
Wenn man sich zuviel Zeit laesst pro Raum kommt Evil Otto, so ein recht flinker Huepfball, den Laserwaende nicht stoeren und der einen verfolgt. Wenn das passiert hat man nur noch Sekunden den naechsten Raum zu erreichen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielen konnte ich auch das eingebaute Minestorm, was eine hektische 2D Ballerei in allen Richtungen ist.
Rene hat mir noch Bilder mit Minestorm zukommen lassen, die ich Euch natuerlich nicht vorenthalten will:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal von Nahen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Konsole macht wirklich Spass.

Weiterhin stand noch ein IMSAI 8080 mit Doppeldiskettenlaufwerk dort, der aber vermutlich aufgrund des 110V (US-Elektro Norm) Bedarfs nicht in Betrieb war.

Am Ende vielleicht noch eine klitzekleine Werbung: Rene Meyer, der die ganzen Konsolen sammelt und sich auch exzellent mit Computerspielen auskennt betreibt die Seite Mogel-Power: Cheats und Lsungen fr PC- und Konsolenspiele


----------



## Mojo (3. Juni 2008)

Meine Retro Sammlung^^

Eine Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laptop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arbeitsspeicher (ok so alt jetzt auch nicht  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

Ist mir gerade in die Hände gefallen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2008)

Könnte Sockel 7 sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2008)

Nee, das IST Sockel 7 

Erkennt man an dem Cache Chip dadrauf.


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

Richtig. Ist ein Sockel 7.

Darauf verbaut ist eine AMD K6-II/500MHz. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## exxe (16. Juli 2008)

abcde


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz Retro, aber kurz davor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2008)

Nix is mit [PCGH] Grafikkarte fotografieren und neue Grafikkarte von Sapphire gewinnen ... 

Kommen die Pics halt hier rein. 

Hier mal eine Celsius GL1 mit 32MB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von hinten schaut sie so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch eine noname Geforce 2 GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt noch ein Pic von 8" Schwabbelscheiben 

Zum Vergleich hab ich eine 3,5" Diskette dazugelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elianda (1. August 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Nix is mit [PCGH] Grafikkarte fotografieren und neue Grafikkarte von Sapphire gewinnen ...



Eine fuer PCI Slot? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(man beachte, dass da noch kein ATA drauf ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

elianda schrieb:


> Eine fuer PCI Slot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, ein Neptun!!

Auf meinem Intel Sockel4 Board war btw ein CMD640 drauf...


----------



## Invisible (3. August 2008)

Ich hab da auch noch was aaus den Zeiten als HP größere Festplatten wollte es aber auf normalem Weg nicht hinbekommen hat und deswegen einfach mal den 3,5" Standart erweitert hat.
Die Platte fast 9 GB hat 10 Platten und is ungefähr doppelt so hoch wie eine normale 3,5".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hätt ich da noch ein Mobo mit dem ich mir mal ein Server für LAN Partys aufbauen wollt, was aber an den damals für mich als Schüler zu teurem DDR1 Speicher mit ECC scheiterte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei handelt es sich um ein Supermicro X5DP8-G2, dass ich jetzt auch verkaufen würde wenns jemanden interresiert. (Siehe Verkaufsthread Link weiter unten)

Grobe technische Daten sind:
Extended ATX
Dual Intel Xeon Sockel 604 
bis zu 16 GB RAM auf 8 Bänken
Ultra 320 SCSI Raid
Ati Rage Video Conroller mit 8MB
2x 1GBit Ethernet Anschluss
einen 64Bit PCI Steckplatz

Genaueres findet ihr hier.

Es ist nur ein Teil meiner Sachen die ich grad Verkauf alles andere findet ihr hier.


----------



## Invisible (3. August 2008)

was is das für ein agp slot?


----------



## elianda (3. August 2008)

Tjaja, auch so eine Auskopplung der Future Crew:

Bitboys – Wikipedia


----------



## DataLorD (4. August 2008)

Uiuiui...ein Avalanche-Prototyp? Nett ^^ Und ich nehme an, das es sich bei dem AGP-Teil um eine Riserkarte Handelt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. August 2008)

Invisible schrieb:


> was is das für ein agp slot?



Ein verlängerter, zur evaluierung...


----------



## tbird (9. August 2008)

Gestern von einem Arbeitskollegen einen anscheinend _defekten_ Laptop bekommen ... 

"HARRIS" (?!) 80286 mit 12MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware-Einheit des Notebooks ... mit 3.5" HDD mit 40MB!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingeschaltet und ... LÄUFT!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahaufnahme vom Display (inzwischen sogar mit Schildchen unterm Screen *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (7. September 2008)

Hier ist eine IBM 20GB HDD mit 5 Plattern 
Aus dem Jahre 1999 
P.S. Das Kreuz war schon drauf 

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (8. September 2008)

> "HARRIS" (?!) 80286 mit 12MHz



Hehe den müsste man ma benchen Hwbot  1M


----------



## Potman (14. September 2008)

Ich habe ne alte Grafikkarte ausgegraben, ka was fürn Hersteller des is... DIe Karte hab ich mal geschenkt bekommt. Ich selber hatte sie nicht in betrieb, aber geht bestimmt noch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

Eine Geforce 4 (ist jetzt verkauft). Ich denke mal die ist schon Retro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2009)

Hier mal eine ATI-264 VT4 PCI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (16. März 2010)

Einer meiner 2 Atari Mega ST 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ini (26. März 2010)

Das nenne ich einen "Laptop"!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen: Mehr Zeilen, mehr Anschlüsse, solideres Gehäuse, eine deutlich bessere Tastatur und ungeahnte Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten im Vergleich zu einem modernen Netbook.
Und surfen und tippen kann man damit auch. (Okay: ein RAM-Aufrüstung wäre für ersteres sehr, sehr nützlich.)

Wofür ist eigentlich die unterste, gerade noch sichtbare Karte?
(und wozu dienen die 4 BND-Anschlüsse? Hub macht für Coaxial-LAN ja keinen Sinn, nach Audio sieht es nicht aus, 4 Antennenanschlüsse wären merkwürdig...)


----------



## Ini (27. März 2010)

Ich schau am Montag mal nach was das genau ist, habe mir das Ding zwar angeschaut und habe daran rumgespielt und vermute das es eine RS232 und eine DAB-Karte ist. 

Hoffe die sind am Montag noch da.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. März 2010)

man da werden errinerungen wach^^ ich muss auch mal schauen ob bei mir noch was altes rumfahrt...


----------



## DaxTrose (29. April 2010)

Für mich zählt die schon zu Retro, oder? 
Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 mit 80 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

hey, So nette 80GB officeplatten nutze ich als BenchOS Träger.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Mai 2010)

Und wer kennt denn noch diese alte Dame, es ist die sehr seltene 64MB - Version, welche besonders auf das Spiel "Expendable" optimiert wurde ?

Ich hab Ihr mal nen Zalman 900Cu (passiv) spendiert! Ich spiele damit immer noch mal das Spiel Expendable.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Mai 2010)

Der gute arbeitet noch in meinem "Ersatz-Windows XP-System".
Athlon 1333Mhz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Mai 2010)

Es ist eine Kyro II - Karte mit 64 MB VRAM.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Mai 2010)

Ich kann da nix sehen.

Hmm kann man hier auch Retro-Handys posten?
Ich würds interessant finden mal wieder zu schauen welche Geräte man in den Anfängen des mobilen Telefonierens so genutzt hat 

Hier mal ein Modell, welches von mir auf einem Flohmarkt erstanden wurde, weil an diesem Modell eine sehr lustige Jugenderinnerung haftet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (24. August 2015)

*AW: Retro HardwareKomponenten*

Ich hab auch noch einiges:

Intel Pentium ´
Irgendeine alte PCI Grafikkarte (nicht PCI-Express)
eine riesige 80 MB Festplatte die noch Funktioniert
Ein Creative Soundblaster AWE32  ISA 
Gigabyte GA-6BXS (Krieg ich nicht zum Laufen  Egal ob mit dem Pentium 3 oder der 370 Karte

Meine Handykamera hat auch die Qualität als wär sie aus dem Letzten Jahrtausend


----------



## garfield36 (18. September 2015)

Voodoo 5 5500 von 3dfx.Lüfter und Kühler habe ich von der Karte entfernt, da mir eine Erneuerung ratsam schien. Man sieht auf dem Foto den steinharten WLK, vom anderen Chip ist er schon entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mit neuen Kühlkörpern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

40mm-Lüfter die bei 5V laufen UND eine Steuerleitung besitzen, sind gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Wollte ursprünglich PM-2 von Noiseblocker verwenden, leider funktionieren die bei 5V nicht. Und dies, obwohl der Hersteller genau das auf seiner Webseite behauptet.
Fündig wurde ich schließlich bei Evercool. Ich habe dann auf Verlängerungskabeln von NB-Lüftern die 3pin-Ministecker der Originallüfter montieren lassen. Das ermöglicht mir bei Bedarf die Lüfter zu erneuern, ohne die Stecker wieder neu montieren zu lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garfield36 (18. September 2015)

Mainboard Asus P3B-F mit 440BX-Chipsatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2015)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Mainboard Asus P3B-F mit 440BX-Chipsatz



Juhu! Ich kann den Anhang nicht anschauen... Kannst du das Bild bitte nochmal hochladen?

Geht wieder  Thx!


----------

